# Want to be a Garden Intern in Worcester, Ma?



## DeadGeneration (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 
The Collective a Go Go, located in Worcester, Ma, is seeking a garden intern to work with our garden coordinator 20-30 hours per week May 1st through August 31. Dates are flexible and could begin earlier and run later if applicant desires. Internship is not paid, but room and board will be provided during the length of the internship. We are looking for a hard worker with either organic farm/garden/orchard experience or little or no experience but enthusiasm to learn about organic gardening. We have a half acre mixed vegetable garden, a salad/herb garden, fruit trees, and grape vines. If you are interested please contact Anne Lewenberg at [email protected]. Please pass this along to anyone you think would be interested. 

Thanks!


----------



## plagueship (Jul 21, 2011)

i've been to this place before, it seemed really cool.


----------

